# Battery box



## sabahtom (Mar 1, 2011)

97 cells = approx 320kg. It's going to be mounted on top of the floor panel behind the back seats. That's two flat surfaces with the batteries sitting on top. 

The two tabs of 45mm are existing seat runners with 1 M10 bolt each. The battery box butts up against them.

An engineer friend has modelled it and suggests using 8 x M12, 8 x M10 bolts around the base of the box and cargo straps over the top. Different sizes are due to existing tapped holes in the chassis from the row of seats that was removed.

Below is a plan view of the box and the angle stock reinforcing around the edges. The cargo straps would make an 'X' over the top and be anchored to existing seatbelt anchor points from unused seatbelts, now that I've taken out the back row of seats.


----------

